# New LTC cards



## TripleSeven (Aug 28, 2004)

Is there a way I can get the new credit card sized LTC to replace my old version? If so, whom do i contact?


----------



## LenS (Nov 9, 2004)

If your town has implemented MIRCS, yes you can get a new LTC. You just fill out all the paperwork (or do it online at the PD . . . we don't have it yet, so I'm not sure how this part works), pay another $100 and they will process you as a "renewal".

YES, you have to pay the fee again. Chief Glidden just checked into this for someone else.


----------



## TripleSeven (Aug 28, 2004)

LenS";p="60036 said:


> If your town has implemented MIRCS, yes you can get a new LTC. You just fill out all the paperwork (or do it online at the PD . . . we don't have it yet, so I'm not sure how this part works), pay another $100 and they will process you as a "renewal".
> 
> YES, you have to pay the fee again. Chief Glidden just checked into this for someone else.


 :shock: Another $100 eh... I guess my laminated, awkwardly shaped LTC will do just fine. 

Thanks for the info LenS


----------



## LenS (Nov 9, 2004)

I'm in the same boat. My latest LTC renewal took effect mid-February and I've got to carry a horseblanket sized license for the next 6 years!


----------



## JoninNH (Jan 29, 2004)

Nonresident LTCs, have they changed over to creditcard sized or are they still that huge assed sheet of paper?


----------



## TripleSeven (Aug 28, 2004)

not sure on that, but I just applied for a non-res NH LTC so i can legally drive through NH into VT. Are the non-res NH LTC's credit card sized?


----------



## LenS (Nov 9, 2004)

Don't know for sure on NR LTC, but suspect that they would eat their own dogfood before foisting it on local PDs. So, I'd suspect that the new NR LTCs are wallet sized.

NH issues credit card sized CCW, so yes.


----------



## JoninNH (Jan 29, 2004)

Old style










New style










Of course I wish NH changed to credit card sized for RESIDENTS too. Oh well.[


----------



## MCOA41 (Sep 5, 2002)

Anyone able to post the new MA LTC card on here? I did a google, Yahoo and MSN search and did not find anything.


----------



## JoninNH (Jan 29, 2004)

Sure can... here's the front and back...


----------



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)

JoninNH";p="60094 said:


> Old style
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh, good...they are only issuing licenses to humans. :monkeyea:

I was worried for a minute there.


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2005)

Oh wow the fingerprint is on the MA ltc, jesus i didnt know that, actually going to my LTC class today to get the BFSC so I can obtain the LTC Class A so I can maybe get a summer job somewhere.

Edit:

I know some states recognize other LTC's what other states recognize MA's LTC?


----------



## JoninNH (Jan 29, 2004)

Packing.org is a good site to look at... lots of info. According to them, Alaska, Arizona, Idaho, Indiana, Kentucky, Michigan, Missouri, Montana, Oklahoma, Tennessee, Utah and Vermont accept the MA LTC. MA does not accept any other states LTC.


----------



## Macop (May 2, 2002)

Who cares, just become a cop and carry on your badge/ID anywhere you want, lol.


----------



## michaelbos (May 8, 2002)

if your on the job, they should not be charging you a Hundred dollars for your renewal. Twenty five is the rate that city and towns charge P.O> since HR 218


----------

